# "dauerhafte Beschriftung" von Sensoren - welche Schilder



## element. (18 Dezember 2009)

Was verwendet ihr dafür? Bedeutet das "geschraubt" und "gefräst"?
Ich habe meistens wenig Platz, so etwa 8x20-25mm wären gut.
Es geht um das Schild am Maschinenteil. Fürs Kabel habe ich was.


----------



## Proxy (18 Dezember 2009)

Meine Erfahrung nach bestimmt das der Kunde was er genau haben will Alu mit schwarzer schrift ect. Wir benutzen immer solche schilder wenn es frei ist bzw. meistens ist das gewünscht.


----------



## element. (21 Dezember 2009)

Bedeutet denn "dauerhaft" automatisch gefräst, oder kann das auch mit Ätzstift sein?
Wir sind eine kleine Firma und schreiben unsere Klebe- und Kabelschilder von Hand. Geld für einen Plotter oder gar Fräsplotter bekomme ich sicher nicht freigegeben, lohnt sich auch nicht für 300 Schilder im Jahr.
Wenn ich den Kunden frage, was er sich unter der Definition vorstellt, gibt er natürlich das für ihn Beste an, also wohl gefräst...

Oder kennt jemand einen Anbieter für sowas? Wo ich meine Sensorliste hinschicke und die fräsen die Schilder?


----------



## RalfS (21 Dezember 2009)

Moin,

es gibt von LappKabel verschiedene Beschriftungssysteme. Schau mal unter Fleximark nach.
z.B. 
Typ BMK-FCC: gefräste Kunststofflabels
Typ Edelstahl FCC: geprägte Edelstahlschilder mit Schraubloch

das ist preislich alles im Rahmen (zumindest wenn man nur 300 Stück im Jahr braucht).

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## gravieren (21 Dezember 2009)

Hi

>Oder kennt jemand einen Anbieter für sowas? 
>Wo ich meine Sensorliste hinschicke und die fräsen die Schilder? 

Ja, Schilder gemäß Zeichnung.

Standard ist 20x8x1,5 mm    2 Bohrungen.

Alu ist jedoch schwarz, Schrift wird graviert. (Schrift silber)


Mail:  gravieren@t-online.de 



So ein Zufall, die gleiche E-Mailadresse wie ich.  *ROFL*


----------



## JensCS (21 Dezember 2009)

Schau mal bei Murrplastik nach.
Wir benutzen schon seit Jahren einen Plotter von denen und sind sehr zufrieden.
Die machen auch Schilder nach Auftrag.


----------



## Licht9885 (21 Dezember 2009)

Wir lassen unsere Schilder immer bei einem Pokalshop fräsen hat bisher nie Probleme gegeben.


----------



## element. (21 Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Tips. Murr und Lapp leider zu groß.

Benutzer Gravieren: Der Kunde will die Farben genau umgekehrt, Text soll schwarz sein, ist das auch möglich? Kann auch Kunststoff sein. Sollte selbstklebend sein und mit Löchern zum Anschrauben bei Bedarf.


----------



## Licht9885 (21 Dezember 2009)

unsere Schilder sind immer weiß Schwarz und bei bedarf auch selbstklebend haben für die letzte anlage 100 schilder in den maßen 20 x 10 und runde mit ner gesamt maß von 25 gehabt mit löchern zum festnieten oder mit klebeband hinter.


----------



## element. (21 Dezember 2009)

Licht9885, bitte mal den Namen von dem Laden schreiben


----------



## Licht9885 (21 Dezember 2009)

*Paul Neuhaus GmbH*

Bahnhofstraße 9
31008 Elze
info at neuhaus-pokale.de

musste nach Industriegravuren fragen die brauchen dann eine vorlage als PDF glaube ich und dann ca.1 woche dann haste sie


----------



## knabi (22 Dezember 2009)

Hat wer schon mal hier bestellt?
Sieht vielversprechend aus...:

http://www.schilddirect.de

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Abdul (1 Januar 2010)

element. schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips. Murr und Lapp leider zu groß.


 
Wie zu groß?

Murrplastik macht die Schilder (Kunststoff oder Alu, gefräst oder gelasert) nach Deinen Angaben...glaub mir...ich arbeite in der Firma, und ich kenne die Anlagen die da stehen...informier dich mal...

Gruß
     Abbu


----------



## Blockmove (1 Januar 2010)

Abdul schrieb:


> Murrplastik macht die Schilder (Kunststoff oder Alu, gefräst oder gelasert) nach Deinen Angaben



Die Schilder von Murr sind ok, wenn nur die Gravier-Software auch was taugen würde :-(

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Abdul (2 Januar 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Schilder von Murr sind ok, wenn nur die Gravier-Software auch was taugen würde :-( Gruß Dieter


 
Du meinst die ACS Software *ROFL*

Hach ja...wie war das, wenn man zu oder über etwas nichts gutes sagen kann soll man besser die Klappe halten. Dann mach ich das jetzt mal.. 

Abbu


----------



## element. (12 Januar 2010)

Abdul schrieb:


> Wie zu groß?
> 
> Murrplastik macht die Schilder (Kunststoff oder Alu, gefräst oder gelasert) nach Deinen Angaben...glaub mir...ich arbeite in der Firma, und ich kenne die Anlagen die da stehen...informier dich mal...
> 
> ...


 
Das hab ich, und mir sind fast die Ohren abgefallen.
Mindestabnahmemenge 1428 Schilder,  Gravieren für 53 cent/stück, mindestens jedoch 100 Euro. 

Ich brauche 70 Schilder.....


----------



## Sinix (12 Januar 2010)

Die Schilder extern fräsen lassen find ich nicht so toll, bedenkt doch mal wenn nachträglich etwas geändert wird, dann wird meist ein Aufkleber draufgemacht und das äußere Erscheinungsbild ist im Ar...gen. Außerdem schlägt die Lieferzeit und Portokosten zu Buche.

Wir verwenden auch Murrplastik, scheint soweit ganz ok. Ich bin kein Freund von gefrästen Sensorbeschriftungen, oft muss ich einen Sensor bei der Inbetriebnahme in seiner Position verschieben und das Schild wandert nicht mit oder hässliche Abdrücke bleiben. Liege da mit den EPlanern und Konstrukteuren im Klinsch.

Bevorzugen würde ich gescheite Aufkleber, je kleiner desto besser. Gibt sicher Software dafür oder bei Kleinmengen eben Handbeschriftungsgerät (z.B. Dymo).


----------



## Phase (12 Januar 2010)

Murrplast is die einzig wahre Beschriftung.


----------



## element. (26 Januar 2010)

Ich hab bei Neuhaus-Pokale bestellt, die hatten das güngstigse Angebot. Ergebnis sieht gut aus. Die 25x8-Schilder kosten um 50 cent, Kunststoff mit Metallauflage und die Klebefolie ist von 3M.


----------



## Licht9885 (27 Januar 2010)

sag ich doch hatte bisher noch nie schlechte erfahrungen mit denen.


----------



## Woldo (27 Januar 2010)

Wir bestellen gravierte Schilder immer bei Pötters http://www.schilder-poetters.de

Gruß

Woldo


----------



## mpkissmann (13 September 2010)

habe mal meine Schilder von www.Schilddirect.de bezogen.
Hat super funktioniert und werde Sie beim nächsten mal wieder verwenden.


----------



## Pockebrd (13 September 2010)

knabi schrieb:


> Hat wer schon mal hier bestellt?
> Sieht vielversprechend aus...:
> 
> http://www.schilddirect.de
> ...


 

Ich hab da schon öffters bestellt, bin ganz zufrieden.
Die machen auch die Einlegeschilder von Möller.

Gruß Markus


----------



## winnman (13 September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

also mal ne grundsätzliche Frage:
in Welchem Bereich, Ölige Umgebung, . . .

folgende "Low Budget" Vorschläge:

für Laserdrucker gibt es: 
Kunstfoffolie zum bedrucken mit Selbstklebender Hinterseite
Alufolie Matt zum bedrucken mit Selbstklebender Hinterseite

beides nicht für Ölige Umgebung zu empfehlen.

mit Laserdrucker Papier bedrucken und dann mit entsprechendem Überstand einschweissen, kann dann auch geschraubt werden

das funktioniert auch in Öliger Umgebung.

sg winnman


----------



## Kater Carlo (14 Februar 2011)

*Schilder*

Hallo zusammen,

also wir bestellen unser Schilder immer bei www.digiplate.de, die sind preislich ganz gut und liefern meist am nächsten Tag.

www.schilddirect.de haben wir auch ausprobiert, fand die aber relativ teuer
und wenn man ein Piktogramm oder Logo einfügen will, versagt der Rechner total.

Hat denn sonst jemand Erfahrung mit Firmenschildern, z.B. aus Acryl mit Edelstahlhaltern?

Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar.

Lieben Gruß

vom Carlchen


----------

